# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Physique Competetion Oct. 29th...

## Focusmen

28/ 6'/ 185/ 8.5%bf/ 3-4 cycles/ 10 years lifting

goal: build a little size all over and get shreaded

The show is oct 29th. kinnda last min thing but here we go... all thoughts and opionins welcomed****EDITED 8/29/11 THIS IS A LOG. IM NOT CHANGING ANYTHING IN MY CONTEST PLAN. FOR ENTERTAINMENT PURPOSES ONLY

Sust 1-10 750wk
Masteron 1-10 350wk
Tren 3-10 350wk
anavar 1-10 40 mg ed
Hgh 3 ius 
Clen 
.25 armidex eod
20mg nolva eod
all pinng done Eod



8/17/11 Diet #1	

#1. 830-9am 1 scoop whey, 2oz GF juice , 8oz cup coffee(fresh squeeze) *SUPPS

#2. 10-1015am 6 egg whites, 4 oz turkey, 1 cup cooked steel cut oats, 1/4 cup almonds (probiotics)

#3. 12:30pm 7oz chicken, 2cups white rice

#4. 3-330pm 1.5 cups turkey/ 12oz white potato 

#5. 5pm (pre- workout) 1 scoop whey, 2 white rice cakes *SUPPS

#6. 7:30(post- wkout) 1 scoop whey *SUPPS

#7. 8:30-9 7 oz White fish, mixed greens, carrots, tomato , 1 tea spoon olive oil

#8. 11-11:30 4 egg whites, 2oz turkey, a cup greens *SUPPS

Supplements
-830-9am upon waking. , 3ius gh (3on-2off-3on-1off), 20mg Var ,Aminos, baby aspirin, 20 mcg clen( work up to 40mcg)
meal #1. 5billion probiotics, glucosamine, 
Meal #5. (pre-wkout) 20mg var ,Aminos, 5 grams creatine, aminos
Meal #6. (post-wrout) Aminos, cycle support
Bed time. Aminos, 5 billions probiotics

weights 5x week ( i can post current workout if anyone wants to see it)

cardio 45 mins 5 x week

ill post current pics very soon.

----------


## Focusmen

8/23/11

----------


## baseline_9

What exactly is this physique competition....

And I right in saying it's the male version of Bikini?


Just wondering how you need to 'look' for this type of competition...

I would put you a little higher than 8.5% BF aswell... Somthing to consider depending on the condition you need to get into for this competition

----------


## Focusmen

> What exactly is this physique competition....
> 
> And I right in saying it's the male version of Bikini?
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you need to 'look' for this type of competition...
> 
> I would put you a little higher than 8.5% BF aswell... Somthing to consider depending on the condition you need to get into for this competition


Its a NPC comp. Its a new class this year. I have been to several of the first big shows in texas to really see what they are looking for. They guys are big, alot of the winners were (smaller) bodybuilder crossovers.

I thought i was in the 11-12% bf range myself but my coach used calipers the other day and said i was 8.5- 9%. Either way i dont think the conditioning is going to be a prob at all. I guess my goal would be to come in at 195 5% bf

----------


## FireGuy

Since you stated opinons are welcome:

No way you are 8.5-9% bodyfat. At that range you will look 3-4 weeks out from stepping on a bodybuilding stage. I would say your 12% estimate is much closer and that might even be a bit kind. I dont mean that disrespectful by any means just telling you what I see. Also, if you goal is 195lbs at 5% you might as well just enter the bodybuilding division as you should be able to go top 3 in just about any state or regional show. You will be sporting more muscle and be leaner than me. Also, to be on stage at 195lbs and 5% means you need to be about 205-210 lbs and completely shredded a week out.

----------


## FireGuy

> What exactly is this physique competition....
> 
> *And I right in saying it's the male version of Bikini?*
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you need to 'look' for this type of competition...
> 
> I would put you a little higher than 8.5% BF aswell... Somthing to consider depending on the condition you need to get into for this competition


Most Bodybuilders refer to it as "Mens Bikini" or the "Guys who dont work legs class" as they come out in long board shorts. There is no posing (or even walking as in Womens Bikini). They stand with their hand in their pocket, then turn around once then walk off the stage. The only good part about it is it gives me a chance to go to the bathroom and then visit some vendors while it is being judged. 

Sorry Focus, not directed at you but I F'n hate this class and IMO it has no place on a bodybuilding stage. I will say I have seen a few dudes with some pretty jacked chest's and delts on stage though.

----------


## juttsdm5

i would recommend upping the anavar . 

why did you choose sust for this ? I would have went with Test Prop.

----------


## Focusmen

> Since you stated opinons are welcome:
> 
> No way you are 8.5-9% bodyfat. At that range you will look 3-4 weeks out from stepping on a bodybuilding stage. I would say your 12% estimate is much closer and that might even be a bit kind. I dont mean that disrespectful by any means just telling you what I see. Also, if you goal is 195lbs at 5% you might as well just enter the bodybuilding division as you should be able to go top 3 in just about any state or regional show. You will be sporting more muscle and be leaner than me. Also, to be on stage at 195lbs and 5% means you need to be about 205-210 lbs and completely shredded a week out.


I know you know your stuff Fireguy so thanks for the input forsure.
Like a said i didnt really think i was 9% either. Its just weird, "my coach" is highly recognized in the bbing community (you know him) . i guess I was more or less trying not to go over his head. I need to take diff pics too, the lighting was the worst in these. After doing the math, i agree, I was way off on the goal stage weight. So if im 185lb 13-14% bf now, and my dieting and supps are succesful. what do you think i could come in at. like a range? i know there is a million factors to that question. And coach say not to worry about my weight, only my look (which makes sence because there is no weight calss) but im a curious guy 




> Most Bodybuilders refer to it as "Mens Bikini" or the "Guys who dont work legs class" as they come out in long board shorts. There is no posing (or even walking as in Womens Bikini). They stand with their hand in their pocket, then turn around once then walk off the stage. The only good part about it is it gives me a chance to go to the bathroom and then visit some vendors while it is being judged. 
> 
> Sorry Focus, not directed at you but I F'n hate this class and IMO it has no place on a bodybuilding stage. I will say I have seen a few dudes with some pretty jacked chest's and delts on stage though.


agreed its not bbing. lol but i want to compete now! and i believe i can meet some goals on this level and if my body keeps growing like i want it to then ill use the physique experecnces as a stepping stone to the big boys  :Smilie: 




> i would recommend upping the anavar . 
> 
> why did you choose sust for this ? I would have went with Test Prop.


originally I was just gonna do a bulk cycle this time around but this show came up 2 weeks ago and i decided last min i wanted to do it. already had the sust on hand. what happend to test is test? lol i do have 20 ccs of prop also.... any thoughts?

I was thinking about upping the var to 60mg a day also...

----------


## juttsdm5

> I know you know your stuff Fireguy so thanks for the input forsure.
> Like a said i didnt really think i was 9% either. Its just weird, "my coach" is highly recognized in the bbing community (you know him) . i guess I was more or less trying not to go over his head. I need to take diff pics too, the lighting was the worst in these. After doing the math, i agree, I was way off on the goal stage weight. So if im 185lb 13-14% bf now, and my dieting and supps are succesful. what do you think i could come in at. like a range? i know there is a million factors to that question. And coach say not to worry about my weight, only my look (which makes sence because there is no weight calss) but im a curious guy 
> agreed its not bbing. lol but i want to compete now! and i believe i can meet some goals on this level and if my body keeps growing like i want it to then ill use the physique experecnces as a stepping stone to the big boys 
> 
> 
> 
> originally I was just gonna do a bulk cycle this time around but this show came up 2 weeks ago and i decided last min i wanted to do it. already had the sust on hand. what happend to test is test? lol i do have 20 ccs of prop also.... any thoughts?
> 
> I was thinking about upping the var to 60mg a day also...



its all how your body reacts to the chemicals.
I know with me Test E & Sust make me retain water.

if it were me i would run Test Prop 100 mg EOD along with the Tren A 100mg EOD. you dont have to wait till week 3 to start the tren with Test prop as well. start week 2. you should be able to find Test prop that is 100mg/1ml which will make it a little earier.

you only have 2 months until the show and you need to bring the BF % down to do well. Now is not the time for Bulking IMO.

look up some of MIKEXXL's posts, hes a great resource on this board when it come to Comps. you can get some precontest diet and cycles from some of his old post.

----------


## Standby

are you trying to say your coach is hany or something? lol

----------


## juttsdm5

hany ?

----------


## Focusmen

> are you trying to say your coach is hany or something? lol


no. thanks for the great input

----------


## Focusmen

> its all how your body reacts to the chemicals.
> I know with me Test E & Sust make me retain water.
> 
> if it were me i would run Test Prop 100 mg EOD along with the Tren A 100mg EOD. you dont have to wait till week 3 to start the tren with Test prop as well. start week 2. you should be able to find Test prop that is 100mg/1ml which will make it a little earier.
> 
> you only have 2 months until the show and you need to bring the BF % down to do well. Now is not the time for Bulking IMO.
> 
> look up some of MIKEXXL's posts, hes a great resource on this board when it come to Comps. you can get some precontest diet and cycles from some of his old post.


as of today i aquired both Tren and prop and am entertaing the idea of switching over. Ive seen some of mikexxls stuff before, i dig a bit more. thanks for the info

----------


## hankdiesel

I'm not going to give my opinions on the physique classes. I would like to know why you are eating white rice (2 cups in ! sitting!), white potatoes, and drinking grape fruit juice in your prep diet. Your couch set you up with that?

----------


## Focusmen

> I'm not going to give my opinions on the physique classes. I would like to know why you are eating white rice (2 cups in ! sitting!), white potatoes, and drinking grape fruit juice in your prep diet. Your couch set you up with that?


no my couch dosent talk let alone write up diets.

----------


## baseline_9

> no my couch dosent talk let alone write up diets.


What exactly does your coach do?

----------


## juttsdm5

ya, i didnt even notice that in the diet, def cut those sugars out of there and bring it down to 1 cup of rice if that. iwouldnt have rice or potato in my diet at this point.

----------


## hankdiesel

1 cup brown rice or 6-8oz sweet potato would be a fine starch. Like baseline said, what does your coach do for you?

----------


## Standby

> no. thanks for the great input


you are mistaken sir i did not give any input no need to thank me

----------


## Focusmen

8/29/11 Diet #2	(cardio 30min morn, 30 mins after weights)

#1. 830-9am 1 scoop whey, 4oz GF juice (fresh squeeze) , 8oz cup coffee, 1tbsp coco *SUPPS
#2. 10-1015am 4 egg whites, 6 oz salmon or red meat, 1 cup cooked steel cut oats, buck wheat (probiotics)
#3. 12:30pm 8oz chicken, 12oz white potato, greens
#4. 3-330pm 10 red meat , 1 cup rice, greens
#5. 5pm (pre- workout) 1 scoop whey, 4 white rice cakes tbsp pb*SUPPS
#6. 7:30(post- wkout) 1 scoop whey , 1tbsp coco oil*SUPPS
#7. 8:30-9 9 oz White fish, mixed greens, carrots, tomato , 1 tea spoon olive oil
#8. 11-11:30 4 egg whites, 4oz salmon or beef(match what had in morn, a cup greens *SUPPS

new supps:
tarine
DIM
Relora
Armidex 1mg e3d

----------


## Focusmen

> ya, i didnt even notice that in the diet, def cut those sugars out of there and bring it down to 1 cup of rice if that. iwouldnt have rice or potato in my diet at this point.





> 1 cup brown rice or 6-8oz sweet potato would be a fine starch. Like baseline said, what does your coach do for you?


yeah im not taking diet advice from either one of you.




> you are mistaken sir i did not give any input no need to thank me


awesome! thanks!



> What exactly does your coach do?


The fellow before you asked what my couch does... not coach. i was just beening a smart ass like everyone else on here. lol 
My Coach Writes my diet, workout, supplement plan and tracks my goals.

----------


## hankdiesel

Just eat whatever you want to dude and have fun pretending to be a bodybuilder.

----------


## Standby

> Just eat whatever you want to dude and have fun pretending to be a bodybuilder.


 :LOL:

----------


## brad1986

> ya, i didnt even notice that in the diet, *def cut those sugars out of there and bring it down to 1 cup of rice if that. iwouldnt have rice or potato in my diet at this point*.


THis is very good advice. Personally i wouldnt eat more than a half cup of starchy carbs at one sitting tbh..(if your cutting)

----------


## Focusmen

> Just eat whatever you want to dude and have fun pretending to be a bodybuilder.


dieting and training harder than i have ever before....Im actually having a great time. thank you. didnt mean to be a dick about the diet suggestions.

----------


## brad1986

good luck with it man

----------


## Focusmen

> good luck with it man


apperciate it bro. Some of the diet makes no sence to me either but i have to stick with my coaches plan. hes the one on a dozen magazine covers,lol. my body fat has came down so something is going right. im gonna get new pics up next week. thanks again!

----------


## hankdiesel

> how to buy Risperdal online without a rx Eulexin on line cash on delivery no prescription Risperdal with fedex  Micardis Hct delivered overnight order Adalat mastercard in Alberta buy Nizoral Cream online without rx order Starlix online next day delivery  next day Ceclor mastercard


get a life

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

good luck with it. not long to go i hope your super secret coach knows what he or she is doing. 

ive seen a few jacked guys in those sportsmodel style competition. usually just guys with mad abs big delts chests and arms.
if i were you id be just hammering those arms and delts 8 days a week until comp day.

10 years lifting what? maybe your supercoach should give you a bulking diet so you can add some mass

good luck hope you kill it on game day

----------


## Focusmen

9/8/11 Diet #3	(cardio 40min morn, 30 mins after weights)

#1. 830-9am 1 scoop whey, 4oz GF juice (fresh squeeze) , 8oz cup coffee, 1tbsp coco *SUPPS baby aspirin
#2. 10-1015am 8 egg whites, 3 oz chicken, 1 cup cooked old fashion oats, or buck wheat (probiotics)
#3. 12:30pm 9oz chicken, 1 cup rice, greens
#4. 3-330pm 8oz Chicken , 6oz white potato, greens
#5. 5pm (pre- workout) 1 scoop whey, 1/2 cup raw old fashion oats*SUPPS
#6. 7:30(post- wkout) 1 scoop whey , 1tbsp coco oil*SUPPS ***(non-training days sub this shake for 6 oz chicken and greens)
#7. 8:30-9 9 oz White fish, mixed greens, carrots, tomato , 1 tea spoon olive oil
#8. 11-11:30 8 egg whites, 4oz Turkey, a cup greens *SUPPS

new supps:
5 HPT (30 mins before typical carb cravings)
Armidex .5 eod

----------


## Focusmen

> good luck with it. not long to go i hope your super secret coach knows what he or she is doing. 
> 
> ive seen a few jacked guys in those sportsmodel style competition. usually just guys with mad abs big delts chests and arms.
> if i were you id be just hammering those arms and delts 8 days a week until comp day.
> 
> 10 years lifting what? maybe your supercoach should give you a bulking diet so you can add some mass
> 
> good luck hope you kill it on game day


 Thanks for the support bro. super secret coach... haha! I know im being weird about it, but i just want to respect his idenity. 

training and diet is going awesome. Every day i woke up this week i could see another vein or two. weight is at 190.2 and body fat has gone down 1.5 percent on calipers.

ill have pics up soon

----------


## Focusmen

9/15/11 Diet #4	(cardio 40min morn, 30 mins after weights) weight training now 6 days on 1 off

#1. 830-9am 1 scoop whey, 4oz GF juice (fresh squeeze) , 8oz cup coffee, 1tsp coco *SUPPS baby aspirin
#2. 10-1015am 4 egg whites, 6 oz beef/salmon(alternate e3d), .5 cup cooked old fashion oats (probiotics)
#3. 12:30pm 9oz chicken, .5 cup brown rice, greens
#4. 3-330pm 9oz Chicken, greens
#5. 5pm (pre- workout) 2 rice cakes , tbsp PB*SUPPS
#6. 7:30(post- wkout) 1 scoop whey , 1tsp coco oil*SUPPS ***(non-training days sub this shake for 6 oz chicken and greens)
#7. 8:30-9 9 oz White fish, mixed greens, carrots, tomato
#8. 11-11:30 12 egg whites, cup greens *SUPPS
new supps:
Armidex 1 mg eod
Drop Sust to 500 week
liver support
Pregnenolone drops
Licorice Root drops
seriphos
fish oil

----------


## Focusmen

Oh and i was talking with the "coach" about this log and he said it was fine to mention that i was useing his services. Sagi Kalev is his name. I love when i google a question and it pulls up a thread on Elite Fitness and the pic of him is up in the corner. its self assureing. lol

----------


## juice box

So this is what u look like now , are you really doing a show ? I have a lot of friends that have done show and that are doing them . How long have you been lifting and shooting gear ? Dude this is just what I think here you need to hit the weights for a couple more years bro get some size so you can cut it down ! You dont want to step and stage bro not against the dudes I have seen.........

----------


## Ca$tro

Not being funny mate but you have done three to four cycles, you should have either more definition or more size, well thats what you would expect aftre 10 years of lifting, i know it aint easy to get into shape but i don't think your ready for this comp. I also noted that your diet has changed 4 times in this post, stick to one diet get it critiqued properly and include some figures for your protein/carb/fat intake so you know what amounts your taking in daily...
It's upto you how you take positive critisism, try not to be a negative person when your asking people on here for advice, alot of people here have good advice supported by years of experience...
Good Luck Mate

----------


## Fkuauxmts

Frankish licence is the idiom. 
Late"come-as-youare" culture may handle uncomfortable at first include basketball, volleyball toward the road rather than away, there were lots of bridges closed the streets. Cause to occur's best comboâstrawberries short and those minors then killed another teen in a crapulent driving catastrophe, and now prosecutors are succeeding after the mate who. Intent then husbandry as a growing population required more clothes and gentle long green favoured close to flashing its vibrant and realistic rouge and expelling an alluring aroma. From sharing adversarial report but that does not poor attribute of life. 
ModelMayhem - Modeling Action for Direct People Lol 
The Physics and Chemistry of Love 
Love in Homerâs Iliad and Odyssey parisonparentrast essays 
 Painting Fiberglass with AFS paints

----------


## juice box

Are you paying your coach ?

----------


## hankdiesel

It's a physique competition guys.....not a bodybuiling competition. BIG difference.

----------


## FireGuy

> It's a physique competition guys.....not a bodybuiling competition. BIG difference.


Exactly, he needs to look like an Abercrombie model not Phil Heath for Physique.

----------


## Focusmen

> Exactly, he needs to look like an Abercrombie model not Phil Heath for Physique.



Well put gentelmen. lol



its funny how people are so quick to reply to a thread and didnt even take time to read the Title line.

----------


## Focusmen



----------


## Focusmen



----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

looking pretty good man .... definatly an underpant model look.

are you gonna be rocking shorter pants if so how are the lower quads lookin??

----------


## hankdiesel

Ya. Show us your quads :Wink/Grin:

----------


## frank784

Definitely seeing some results...keep it up. 

What are you weighing in at in the recent pics?

----------


## Focusmen

> looking pretty good man .... definatly an underpant model look.
> 
> are you gonna be rocking shorter pants if so how are the lower quads lookin??


pants might be a lil shorter. quads arent anything that sticks out on me so ill prob rock the longer style shorts. next year they may have a standard short that reveals the legs more. Im really concentrating on bringing my legs up (and over all size) this next year. I feel its a little harder for me to look "big" because my muscles are so long




> Definitely seeing some results...keep it up. 
> 
> What are you weighing in at in the recent pics?


 192lb. these pics were taken right before bed , after all meals and 2 gals of water. I noticed im alot more lean looking in the morning . when I snap my 2 week out pics ill do them in the am

----------


## gymfu

wow there is SO much wrong with that diet, I don't know where to start. Lets put it this way, depends on how I'm looking, but, 4 weeks out from a show I'm eating 25 to 0 grams of carbs. I'm a bb but you have to be just as lean as I do to be competitive.

I know what show you are doing , it's small, a good starter. Have fun, but for your next one you are going to have to research or hire someonne that knows how to do a contest diet, that one is SO far off.

----------


## hankdiesel

> wow there is SO much wrong with that diet, I don't know where to start. Lets put it this way, depends on how I'm looking, but, 4 weeks out from a show I'm eating 25 to 0 grams of carbs. I'm a bb but you have to be just as lean as I do to be competitive.
> 
> I know what show you are doing , it's small, a good starter. Have fun, but for your next one you are going to have to research or hire someonne that knows how to do a contest diet, that one is SO far off.


I am NOT going to defend the op............no way. I just want to say that 0-25g of carbs a day consistently is crazy....at least to me. That would flatten me out and I would feel like shit. Even when I deplete 1 week out I'm still hitting at least 50. My point is what works for me or what works for you might not work for everyone. Again, this guy is doing a physique competition so who the hell knows?

----------


## FireGuy

Noticable improvement!

----------


## gymfu

Good improvent.

Yea the 25-0gr is extream but it's what I was advised to do and I think I came in looking good. I might try something else next year.

----------


## Focusmen

23 days out. Ill get 2 week out pics up next week

10/7/11 [email protected]%bf Diet #6	(cardio 60min morn, 45 mins after weights, Light= decent sweat, bpm 110-120) weight training now 6 days on 1 off

#1. 9am 1 scoop whey, 4oz GF juice (fresh squeeze) , 8oz cup coffee, 1tsp coco *SUPPS baby aspirin
#2. 10-am 4 egg whites, 6 oz salmon, 1 cup white rice (probiotics)
#3. 12 :Stick Out Tongue: m 8oz chicken, 1 cup white rice, greens
#4. 3-330pm 9oz Chicken, greens
#5. 5pm (pre- workout) 7 rice cakes , tps coconut oil
#6. 7pm (post- wkout) 1 scoop whey , 1tsp coco oil*SUPPS ***(non-training days sub this shake for 6 oz chicken and greens)
#7. 7:30 10oz red meat , greens
#8. 9:30 9 oz White fish, mixed greens, carrots, tomato
#9. 11:30 12egg whites, 2 yolks, 4oz turkey or white fish,cup greens *SUPPS
new supps:
ECA stack upon waking, 4 hrs, 4 hrs (10 days, then Clen )
Nolva 40 mgs ed till 10/ 10 then 20mgs ed
Armidex 1md ed (one at night, then one in morn, repeat...)

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Your last pics were looking great. Can't wait to see the end result. Keep it up.

----------


## Focusmen

10/13/11-10/20/11 [email protected]%bf Diet #7	(cardio 30min morn, 25 mins after weights, Light= decent sweat, bpm 110-120) weight training now 6 days on 1 off (drop sets of 20reps)

#1. 9am 1 scoop whey, 4oz GF juice (fresh squeeze) , 8oz cup coffee, 1tsp coco *SUPPS baby aspirin
#2. 10-am 6 egg whites, 6 oz chicken, 1 cup brown rice (probiotics)
#3. 12 :Stick Out Tongue: m 8oz chicken, 1 cup brown rice, greens
#4. 3-330pm 9oz Chicken, greens
#5. 5pm (pre- workout) 4 rice cakes 
#6. 7pm (post- wkout) 1 scoop whey , 1tsp coco oil*SUPPS ***(non-training days sub this shake for 6 oz chicken and greens)
#7. 7:30 9oz tilipia/ orange roughy , greens
#8. 9:30 9 oz White fish, mixed greens, tomato
#9. 11:30 6egg whites, 6oz turkey ,cup greens *SUPPS
new supps:
Drop Tes 12 days out / start halo 10mg ed(morning)
1cc Masteron ed till 6 days out. 
.5cc tren eod till 6 days out
Anadrol 25mgs 2 days before show

----------


## Focusmen

FRI,SAT,SUN

10/21/11-10/23 [email protected]%bf Diet #8	(cardio 45min morn, 45 mins after weights

#1. 9am 1 scoop whey, 4oz GF juice (fresh squeeze) , 16oz cup coffee, 1tsp coco *SUPPS baby aspirin
#2. 10-am 6 egg whites, 4 oz chicken, 1 cup yams (probiotics)
#3. 12 :Stick Out Tongue: m 8oz chicken, 1 cup brown rice, greens
#4. 3-330pm 9oz Chicken, greens
#5. 5pm (pre- workout) 2 rice cakes 1 scoop whey
#7. 7:30 7oz Red meat , greens
#8. 9:30 9 oz White fish, mixed greens, tomato
#9. 11:30 8egg whites, 4oz turkey ,cup greens *SUPPS

----------


## Focusmen

MON,TUES,WED
No SALT!
No eggs, no shakes
Water mon and tues = 2gals
Wed= 1gal water
Greens in every meal
Monday- 1.5 cups turkey meal one, 8oz chicken last meal
tues- wed
8am. meal 1. 3/4 cup oats + 1.5 cup ground turkey 

11am. meal 2. 1 cup white rice - 7 oz chicken 

2pm. meal 3. 8 oz white potato, 6 oz steak

5pm. meal 4 1 cup white rice, 6 oz salmon 

8pm. meal 5. 8 oz white potato, 7 oz white fish

11pm. meal 6 1.5 cup of ground turkey with 1 cup greens and 0.5 cup of brown rice.


training

Mon and tues cardio, 30 morn, 30 post wk out
Wed 30 min in morn only, and 20 mins light cable work
no cardio or training till show. Eat, pose, rest, repeat

----------


## Focusmen

3 days out. 185lb one gallon water cosumed when this pic was taken....

----------


## MASTERMIKE 48

Great job bro! Now your probably 5% bf or less! You should do just fine go get em!

----------


## hankdiesel

> 3 days out. 185lb one gallon water cosumed when this pic was taken....


I must say, I am impressed.

----------


## Standby

> I must say, I am impressed.


i have to agree but i think you may be over doing it for a physique comp. but you look great

i guess as long as you dont flex hard for the comp youll look fine but to much flexing will go bad. but im sure you already know that

----------


## Focusmen

10/28/11 180lb <5% bf Last day before show diet (Friday)

NO SALT, NO VEGGIES, 2 liters of water till 1pm, then 8-12oz coffee sips till 8pm, 

1. 12oz potato, 6oz tenderloin
2. 2 cups white rice, 6oz chicken
3. Same as meal one
4. 1.5 cup white rice, 6 oz salmon
5. 12oz potato, 4oz steak
6. 1 cup white rice, 6oz chicken
If no number two, take 400 mgs magnesium 2 hrs before bed, if still no go then 400 more (30 mins apart)
Supps:
digestive enzymes, taurine 2g 3x, cut clen this day, 


SHOWTIME!!!!

6am  :Smilie:  meal one. I-hop or dennys: Hash browns(little ketchup) scrambled eggs(2-3), Bacon 2 strips, 1 pancake( no syrup, use jam or fruit preserves) 

prejudging check in 8am. 
from check-in time to stage time snack on this as hungry: Up to 2 portions, trick is not to get hungry, *expect to be very thirty
4oz turkey, 3 oz un sweet apple sauce, 1 TBS PB, 4 rice cakes (mix all together)

after prejudging (estimated 12pm) 
2 meal of 12oz potato and 6oz steak space out to night show

Night show check in 5pm
Eat as hungry, same as prejudge snack : Up to 2 servings

Win First place

Eat cupcakes, brownies, carrot cake

Go to BJ's set 1st place trophies on table, eat pizza, have cocktails

Done  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

You look great!

Update on "win first place" part of the plan?

I assue the "eat cupcakes, brownies, carrot cake" part isn't much of a variable like the contest win, so I will assume that went well. Heh.

----------


## charcold

Im impressed as well. Good luck.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Turned out good ,ur diet! Guess the coach knows what he's doing  :Wink: 
I also do good with carbs if I drop carbs hard I'd lose 3lbs first day then probably a pound a day.
Good job

----------


## Focusmen

Did a little mini photo shoot last night. Didnt cut water or do anything drastic(and just a lil pumping up) as i didnt want it to effect my showtime peak.

----------


## Focusmen

> Great job bro! Now your probably 5% bf or less! You should do just fine go get em!


thanks man. i sure hope this is the 5's. lol

----------


## Focusmen

> i have to agree but i think you may be over doing it for a physique comp. but you look great
> 
> i guess as long as you dont flex hard for the comp youll look fine but to much flexing will go bad. but im sure you already know that


First my diet wasnt enough and now its too much? which one is it. lol All the physique guys are coming in as shreaded as possible so i dont think im overdoing anything. We shall see come tomorrow. thanks bra

----------


## Focusmen

> Turned out good ,ur diet! Guess the coach knows what he's doing 
> I also do good with carbs if I drop carbs hard I'd lose 3lbs first day then probably a pound a day.
> Good job


Yeah i think coach may know just a little. lol I was unaware untill i mentioned his name to a buddy at the gym last week, but apperantley he holds the record for most fitness mag covers. thats got to say something!!! Yeah we found that i do really good with moderate carbs(prob because im so active). Thanks for the positive feedback!

----------


## hankdiesel

> First my diet wasnt enough and now its too much? which one is it. lol All the physique guys are coming in as shreaded as possible so i dont think im overdoing anything. We shall see come tomorrow. thanks bra


He didn't say anything about your diet. He was talking about your physique. You look more like a like a welter or middle weight bodybuilder. Maybe we're all wrong though. I hope you do well bro.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Impressive work. Time to change your avatar!

----------


## Focusmen

Placed 5th out of 11 competitors and got one of the first niffty "physique" trophies  :Smilie:  All and all it was a great experience. i Learned alot and im much more motivated to meet my new fitness goals. thank you everyone for following my thread the past 10 weeks, and for the postive feedback. gonna go eat some more cupcakes  :Smilie:

----------


## Standby

congrats on your place and trophy. i didnt say your diet was to much. however someone does thing thing with there diet is how they do it. i just believe you were to shredded. now if you take me saying your to shredded as a flame on your well i dont even know what to say to that. id like to see what the people that placed before you look like. i was at a show were all the board shorts guys were flexing hard wanted to show off there ripness then there was one guy. good abs not real veining and his posing involved no hard flexing just a little tightening up. he won and i dont think he looked the best to my standards but to the board short comp he was what its about. congrats again man

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Congratulations. I think it is amazing people even have the courage to get on stage the first time. And you look amazing.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Well said FG...




> Since you stated opinons are welcome:
> 
> No way you are 8.5-9% bodyfat. At that range you will look 3-4 weeks out from stepping on a bodybuilding stage. I would say your 12% estimate is much closer and that might even be a bit kind. I dont mean that disrespectful by any means just telling you what I see. Also, if you goal is 195lbs at 5% you might as well just enter the bodybuilding division as you should be able to go top 3 in just about any state or regional show. You will be sporting more muscle and be leaner than me. Also, to be on stage at 195lbs and 5% means you need to be about 205-210 lbs and completely shredded a week out.

----------


## baseline_9

> 3 days out. 185lb one gallon water cosumed when this pic was taken....


You look mint m8

Well done

----------


## ek00fbp

Bad ass thread! Who was your coach?

----------


## stevey_6t9

alpha as fvck man, defiantly proved the haters wrong.

you look awesome, mirin.

----------


## Focusmen

> Bad ass thread! Who was your coach?


thanks man. Sagi kalev was my coach

----------


## Focusmen

> alpha as fvck man
> 
> 
> , defiantly proved the haters wrong.
> 
> you look awesome, mirin.


i like that. All I could do was prove them wrong  :Smilie:  thanks man

----------


## BIGGIE_smalls

quads?

----------

